# Vauxhall Oxidised Red..... Restore & Protect



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm currently in the middle of restoring colour to a 16 year old Red Astra (no clear coat) and judging by the swirl marks which have eventually appeared over the plastic door trim, I assume the dealer I bought it from, nearly 3 years ago had it mopped to achieve a sale.

On the panels I've completed; by hand, using old skool cotton towels from Asda; I've achieved tremendous results, good colour, depth and lustre by use of T Cut Original Colour Restorer, which has been enhanced further by an application of Turtle Wax Colour Magic.

But what's the best product I can apply which will maintain and prolong the colour once completed; ideally a product I can apply that doesn't stain or dye the plastic trim or require it masking out or removing.

Various products have been recommended online but as I've never used such products, I've no idea which is the most suitable and provide the longest results.

Canauba Wax
Bilt Hamber Auto Balm
Maguires No16 Wax Paste
Autoglym Super Resin Polish

I would assume a product that contains UV protection is best, although the products above don't appear to state whether they offer UV protection or not.


I've also read that a marine Wax/sealant, normally used to protect the restored oxidised gel coat of a boat will provide best results; although I would assume such a product can only be purchased in quantities suitable for use on a boat.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Its not that there is no clear coat on the car. What was done back then, and normally only on red cars was the clear coat was mixed with the base colour coat before being applied.

Anyhow once you have the result you are pleased with I would use a glaze as your LSP - Most glazes if looked after last around 6 months - which is longer than most waxes.
You can of course use a wax then put a glaze over the top to give a little added depth.

HTH

Ben


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Ben, 
What I meant by no clear coat; is that a lacquer has not been applied over the coloured base coat.
When I applying the T Cut, traces of red pigment appear on both the application cloth and the buffing cloth.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes - understand :thumb:

I have used a couple of glazes:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/auto-finesse-ultra-glaze/prod_1407.html

This one was easy to apply and I have used it over Fusso light wax.

Ben


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

A glaze is not an LSP nor will it last 6 months by iteself. A glaze would more than likely wash off within a week or 2, maybe a bit longer if the glaze has added protection. If you are using a glaze it should be done so under your LSP not over the top. 

You need a wax or a sealant. 
What is your budget Demented? you will get alot of recommendations for waxes but probably a good idea to state your budget. 

Thanks


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

To be honest, I hadn't really thought of budget, just looking for a product that will protect, and prolong its appearance and colour when restored, one that can be used without the need to mask out or be removing trim.

Due to age of vehicle, its type and worth and what I've spent so far (£18) , I don't want to be spending a fortune; I guess for one additional product, in region of £10 or less; maybe upto £20 if two additional products are the best solution.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I stand corrected Glaze first then wax.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

There are plenty of nice LSP's within the price you have given.

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax or Finis Wax. Finishcare FK1000P, Collonite 915 or 476s. The above waxes should give you atleast 3 months protection before another coat is required. 1 tin will probably do about 30 applications, possibly more. Whichever you go for, apply it very thin and follow instructions for cure times.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just to add to above excellent recommendations, G3 Super Gloss Wax, just got done for father in law as apparently very easy to apply, wether in sun or not, easy to remove and gives good few months protection


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Sam6er said:


> There are plenty of nice LSP's within the price you have given.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax or Finis Wax. Finishcare FK1000P, Collonite 915 or 476s. The above waxes should give you atleast 3 months protection before another coat is required. 1 tin will probably do about 30 applications, possibly more. Whichever you go for, apply it very thin and follow instructions for cure times.


Thanks for recommendation, but would the application of one of the above mentioned products specifically help prevent the re occurance of oxidisation ?

Also, can they be applied without the staining of the plastic trim.

The products I listed within my initial post, I believe were "cherry picked" by forum member and suggestions found elsewhere within the internet, which specifically prevent the reoccurance of oxidisation and prolong colour and lustre the longest, but as I'd never used them previously, I didn't know which would achieve the longest results and, without having to mask out or remove trim.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

There is every possibility that the paint is single stage, if it is truly oxidised. 
You want a product by meguiars called #7 show car glaze. It is a pure glaze, designed decades ago when this was the norm, to fix the very problem. Use what would be considered "too much" to feed the paint. The trick is to hit it over and over again until will no longer accept the oils. 
Colour and gloss should be restored, some of the swirls may have been removed. If you need to polish from there it will be much easier, and much less intrusive to the paint. 
Afterwards, a nice natural wax (not a paste sealant) will add the icing to the cake, and just require topping up every quarter or so 

This is old skool detailing, back when it was fun


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

You would need a wax with high UV protection i guess. Im not too familiar with red paint especially of that era.

The products you mentioned:

Canauba Wax - is an ingredient used inside some waxes
Bilt Hamber Auto Balm - is a wax
Maguires No16 Wax Paste - is a wax
Autoglym Super Resin Polish - is a polish/glaze - light cut and filler heavy.

Bilthamber Auto balm is designed for older paints: https://www.bilthamber.com/auto-balm

With regards to the trim, there are certain waxes that wont stain the trim. i dont think any of the ones i have mentioned are compatible with trims though.

This wax can be used on trim: https://www.obsessionwax.com/hybrid-86-gloss-protection/

and its a really nice wax to use.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Listen to stangalang :thumb:


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Prior to posting here I read various forum post as well as suggestions found online and the products I listed, I believed were the go to products used to prolong the appearance of oxidised red paint once restored

The products I listed I've never purchase or use; I derived the list from opinions. suggestions and recommendations from within replies to forum post of the same subject.

In regard to the vehicles paint finish; in its day, I believe it was referred to as a sold colour, therefore, a single stage paint process rather than a colour basecoat and lacquer (clear coat) which tends to be adhered to nowadays.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Demented said:


> Prior to posting here I read various forum post as well as suggestions found online and the products I listed, I believed were the go to products used to prolong the appearance of oxidised red paint once restored
> 
> The products I listed I've never purchase or use; I derived the list from opinions. suggestions and recommendations from within replies to forum post of the same subject.
> 
> In regard to the vehicles paint finish; in its day, I believe it was referred to as a sold colour, therefore, a single stage paint process rather than a colour basecoat and lacquer (clear coat) which tends to be adhered to nowadays.


Solid usually means non metallic, single stage means no clear coat. So you can have a solid colour with clear coat

Trust me, get the meguiars #7. It is literally made for the job at hand


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Stangalang, thanks for clearing up my misunderstanding regarding the paint type.

Thanks also for your suggestion, although before I buy the Maguires; is it a product that restores the colour/paint, rather than I continue with the T Cut ?

Would the Canauba Wax be considered a " Nice Natrual Wax" to apply afterward ?


Also, I'm not looking for a product which I can use on the paintwork and trim; just a product for the paintwork, a product that won't stain or dye the trim if accidently applied to it.

.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Link to a good article on show glaze:

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...laze-goodbye-old-friend-hello-new-friend.html

Also do a search on google for Mike Phillips restore some 70's American car with metallic paint... the cut he got with the nap of the microfibre lubricated with show glaze to remove oxidisation was unbelievable.

As for uv protection, Optimum Car Wax has patented tech:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Optimum-...195309?hash=item25f715ddad:g:Sq4AAOSw~TBbA-UA

Or if you want to go down the Marine gel coat route:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/303-Mari...151042&hash=item25f768cc1c:g:pXwAAOSw3FBbFp3p


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Demented said:


> Stangalang, thanks for clearing up my misunderstanding regarding the paint type.
> 
> Thanks also for your suggestion, although before I buy the Maguires; is it a product that restores the colour/paint, rather than I continue with the T Cut ?
> 
> ...


By the very nature of the qualities of the products you will use to restore the paint, it's not going to be suitable to get on the plastic trims, it's unavoidable that you will have to mask off if you want best results, get some of the blue 3M tape, it won't take you long


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is the link I refer to above:

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...w-car-finish-antique-single-stage-paints.html


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Some confusion arising here.
My initial request, for a product that wont stain the trim, was in regard to a product applied to prolong and protect the restored paint once completed, from the products I listed.

Currently, as I've used T Cut and Colour Magic; I've removed what trim I could and masked out what I couldn't but once the colour is completely restored, regardless of products used, ideally I would prefer to maintain its appearance with a product that doesn't require the trim removal or masking out, if feasible?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

In regard to the Meguiars #7 show car glaze; when researching online and reading the links to articles posted, it appears to be used on vehicles much older than my Astra; vehicles which appear to have an oily looking paint, I guess similar in appearance to the original paint applied to a Morris Minor and vehicles of that era.

Although, my Astra is 16 years old, it's a 2002 model and in my opinion and prior to oxidising, the paint appears to be similar to most, if not all single stage solvent based automotive paints and, of a non oily looking appearance ?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Demented said:


> In regard to the Meguiars #7 show car glaze; when researching online and reading the links to articles posted, it appears to be used on vehicles much older than my Astra; vehicles which appear to have an oily looking paint, I guess similar in appearance to the original paint applied to a Morris Minor and vehicles of that era.
> 
> Although, my Astra is 16 years old, it's a 2002 model and in my opinion and prior to oxidising, the paint appears to be similar to most, if not all single stage solvent based automotive paints and, of a non oily looking appearance ?


Doesn't worry about the age of your car, if its single stage it will work. have used it on a younger than yours red corsa.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Megs #7 will moisturise your dry paint with its oiliness. You do need to play around with different cloths, when applying and taking off.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Megs 7 is a great product on older neglected paints, I cannot think of any other product which works this way. Not the easiest product to work with as it does require some elbow grease but the results can be great and as Stangalang suggested, can be applied before polishing.

I know many will disagree with this but the Bilt Hamber Autobalm can also work wonders as a LSP on single stage paint. Again, not the most user friendly product to apply but it almost seems the paint absorbs the first layer and the second layer adds the longer protection. Or, to put it another way, Autobalm does something to older paint that no other product I have tried does.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Demented said:


> Although, my Astra is 16 years old, it's a 2002 model and in my opinion and prior to oxidising, the paint appears to be similar to most, if not all single stage solvent based automotive paints and, of a non oily looking appearance ?


I have a red car which came with factory single stage paint. It was dead and looked like this...sorry I dont have a better before picture to show you










#7 soak, later machine polished with #80 speed glaze with LC white CCS pad










This is how it looks now






My point is #7 works miracles on any single stage paint, no matter which era


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

One of the nice things about the Megs 80 range is the same oils from No7 were also in their abrasive polishes, which made a lot of sense on single stage paints.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> One of the nice things about the Megs 80 range is the same oils from No7 were also in their abrasive polishes, which made a lot of sense on single stage paints.


True, #80 Speed Glaze essentially is #7 with slight abrasives added to be used with a machine. 80 and 7 look and smell the same. Its a shame I cant find it anywhere now


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

stangalang said:


> You want a product by meguiars called #7 show car glaze. It is a pure glaze, designed decades ago when this was the norm, to fix the very problem.
> Afterwards, a nice natural wax (not a paste sealant) will add the icing to the cake, and just require topping up every quarter or so


Prior to receiving stangalang response; I'd been advised by Turtle Wax to apply Carnauba Wax over the the Colour Magic Red to prolong the results; therefore, I bought this:
https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-products/essentials/turtle-wax-carnauba-cleaner-wax-paste

Would the Turtle Wax Carnauba be suitable to apply over the Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze ?

When bought, I believed it was a pure Carnauba Wax but now, I've recently discovered it's marketed as a cleaner Wax/paste.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Demented said:


> I'm currently in the middle of restoring colour to a 16 year old Red Astra (no clear coat) and judging by the swirl marks which have eventually appeared over the plastic door trim, I assume the dealer I bought it from, nearly 3 years ago had it mopped to achieve a sale.
> 
> On the panels I've completed; by hand, using old skool cotton towels from Asda; I've achieved tremendous results, good colour, depth and lustre by use of T Cut Original Colour Restorer, which has been enhanced further by an application of Turtle Wax Colour Magic.
> 
> ...


You'll be referring to Collinite 845 my friend. You can get 16oz (just shy of 500ml) for under £20. Try amazon, polished bliss or clean your car.

Also a word to the wise, stay well clear of T-cut and turtle wax that you're talking about. They're old school, basic and harsh products. I speak from experience having owned a red oxidised corsa VXR, using both of those. In the long run you'll do more harm than good. A good machine polish with a proper compound and covering with something like Collinite will see you well for a good 6 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

SBM said:


> Its not that there is no clear coat on the car. What was done back then, and normally only on red cars was the clear coat was mixed with the base colour coat before being applied.
> 
> Anyhow once you have the result you are pleased with I would use a glaze as your LSP - Most glazes if looked after last around 6 months - which is longer than most waxes.
> 
> ...


First time I've ever heard this about glazes 🧐

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Sam6er said:


> You would need a wax with high UV protection i guess. Im not too familiar with red paint especially of that era.
> 
> The products you mentioned:
> 
> ...


Auto balm is more of a sealant than a wax. Don't think it actually has any wax in at all just in wax format

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

SunnyBoi said:


> True, #80 Speed Glaze essentially is #7 with slight abrasives added to be used with a machine. 80 and 7 look and smell the same. Its a shame I cant find it anywhere now


I still have some #80 and #83. They were some of the first ones i used when i got a DA shortly after joining DW nearly ten years ago


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

I appreciate everyone's input, advice, product recommendations and opinions.

Although the T Cut is considered old skool, I've managed to achieve a fantastic result and, prior to posting on this forum, all my knowledge, technique and experience of detailing was old skool; I should of posted here before I started.

However, my initial question was in regard to prolonging the restored finish; at the time, I'd already completed 3/4 of the car using T Cut and Colour Magic.

I've only got the passenger doors and a rear quarter panel to do; so I might as well carry on using T Cut and Colour Magic.

Since the recommendation by Stangalang, plus the links posted by BarryAllen, the Maguires No7 Show Car Glaze appears to be the go to product, the one which staves off oxidisation the longest, when followed by an application of a "Nice Natural Wax" therefore, here lies my question:

Is the Turtle Wax Carnauba Wax paste:https://www.turtlewax.com/en-gb/our-products/essentials/turtle-wax-carnauba-cleaner-wax-paste
which I've already bought, considered suitable to be applied over the Maguires No7 Show Car Glaze ?

I bought the Carnauba Wax on the recommendation from Turtle Wax, to apply over the Colour Magic, as Turtle Wax advised that the Colour Magic is not technically a polish, which can be applied to a single stage paint on a regular basis once the colour has been restored.

I've since realised that the Turtle Wax Carnauba Wax Paste is marketed and labeled as a Cleaner Wax!

So, not only, is it suitable to be applied over the Maguires No7; as it's a Cleaner Wax, when applied over the Colour Magic, as suggested by Turtle Wax, will it strip away the Colour Magic ?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

No problems - just go with the wax you have bought, your main objective is to protect the car from UV light which will re oxidise your paint. I don't know how long that wax will protect your car for so consider reapplying every 4-6 weeks? Just test your wax on an inconspicuous area to check it does what you want - if it doesn't then you will have to go back to stangalang's advice


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

stangalang said:


> There is every possibility that the paint is single stage, if it is truly oxidised.
> You want a product by meguiars called #7 show car glaze. It is a pure glaze, designed decades ago when this was the norm, to fix the very problem. Use what would be considered "too much" to feed the paint. The trick is to hit it over and over again until will no longer accept the oils.
> Colour and gloss should be restored, some of the swirls may have been removed. If you need to polish from there it will be much easier, and much less intrusive to the paint.
> Afterwards, a nice natural wax (not a paste sealant) will add the icing to the cake, and just require topping up every quarter or so
> ...


Hi Matt

My vito van is the very same red colour and that's what I need. Can you help with where I can get from please?

Regards Paul


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

suds said:


> No problems - just go with the wax you have bought, your main objective is to protect the car from UV light which will re oxidise your paint. I don't know how long that wax will protect your car for so consider reapplying every 4-6 weeks? Just test your wax on an inconspicuous area to check it does what you want - if it doesn't then you will have to go back to stangalang's advice


Thanks for your response....... It's stangalang's advice I'm following; once I finish the doors and rear quarter with the T Cut & Colour Magic, I will acquire the Meguiars Show Car Glaze and apply that followed by a Wax.

I've continued with T Cut & the Colour Magic because both products have already been applied to 3/4 of the car and the current end result looks good.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...le-paint-paint-1972-mercedes-benz-280-se.html

I've just re-read the above article regarding the application of the Meguiars No7 and the restoration of oxidised paint; it states "_it's important to use a non-abrasive finishing wax, NOT a cleaner/wax of any type_

So, there's my answer; regarding the Turtle Wax Carnaunba Cleaner Wax Paste, which I've already bought, and whether it was suitable to be applied over the Megs No7 Show Car Glaze.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Given you have already bought the wax, why not give it a go. Yes it will remove the oils but if the Megs No7 has had a chance to do its work then the paint will be in better condition. Just accept the combination is not perfect and see what the results are like. Nothing horrible will happen to the paint, just apply and remove the wax gently.

If you do not fancy a bit of experimentation then try the Megs 16 wax or if at some point in the future you could consider the Optimum Car Wax which is a spray wax and was specifically designed for one of the car manufacturers to help stop their paint from fading, it is jam packed it UV filters.

If it was my car I would still try the Autobalm, not the most user friendly product in the world but like Megs No7, there is nothing else like it either on single stage paint.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Given you have already bought the wax, why not give it a go. Yes it will remove the oils but if the Megs No7 has had a chance to do its work then the paint will be in better condition. Just accept the combination is not perfect and see what the results are like. Nothing horrible will happen to the paint, just apply and remove the wax gently.
> 
> If you do not fancy a bit of experimentation then try the Megs 16 wax or if at some point in the future you could consider the Optimum Car Wax which is a spray wax and was specifically designed for one of the car manufacturers to help stop their paint from fading, it is jam packed it UV filters.
> 
> If it was my car I would still try the Autobalm, not the most user friendly product in the world but like Megs No7, there is nothing else like it either on single stage paint.


Thanks for your input......... although my only concern with your suggestion; if I apply the Wax I've already bought; its the possibility of having to restore the colour again and to such an extent within the next couple months.

Where as the Megs No7, it's claimed that once applied and the colour restored, only a finishing Wax is required, maybe every two months to maintain the appearance, otherwise, an application of Megs No 7 maybe twice a year.

At present, I've restored the colour using only the T Cut and enhanced its appearance with the Red Colour Magic, so the Colour Magic, I guess, is providing some level of protection.
If I cant manage to acquire the Megs No7, then yeah I will try the Carnauba cleaner Wax.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'd have t cut it then megs 7, then waxed.
I don't think megs 7 will do much as you've colour polished it. I may well be wrong.
I've a bottle of megs 7 you're more than welcome to have if you're in the UK.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

alfajim said:


> I'd have t cut it then megs 7, then waxed.
> I don't think megs 7 will do much as you've colour polished it. I may well be wrong.
> I've a bottle of megs 7 you're more than welcome to have if you're in the UK.


Yeah, I am in the Uk; I'll happily accept your offer, thanks.

I only used the T Cut first as it's a well know colour restorer, prior to posting on here, I'd never heard of the Meguiars Show Car Glaze and I'd already applied the Colour Magic to most of the car.

My plan now; before the colour begins to fade again, once the Colour Magic has worn off, I'll apply the Megs No7 followed by a wax.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Demented said:


> Yeah, I am in the Uk; I'll happily accept your offer, thanks.
> 
> I only used the T Cut first as it's a well know colour restorer, prior to posting on here, I'd never heard of the Meguiars Show Car Glaze and I'd already applied the Colour Magic to most of the car.
> 
> My plan now; before the colour begins to fade again, once the Colour Magic has worn off, I'll apply the Megs No7 followed by a wax.


PM me your address and I'll send it Monday when I'm back in work.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

alfajim said:


> PM me your address and I'll send it Monday when I'm back in work.


Thats great, thanks, will do.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Got it. Will pop it in post Monday, expect Weds or Thurs.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

alfajim said:


> Got it. Will pop it in post Monday, expect Weds or Thurs.


Thanks


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

alfajim said:


> Got it. Will pop it in post Monday, expect Weds or Thurs.


Thanks alfajim, I got it this morning and very well packaged; looks full, like never been used, thanks for the additional tin of Wax too; you're a star.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

You're more than welcome, both were sat around not being used.
Now, pictures else it never happened lol
Happy detailing.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Alfajim. Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

alfajim said:


> You're more than welcome, both were sat around not being used.
> Now, pictures else it never happened lol
> Happy detailing.


These photos are from when I first started to restore the colour, before I posted on here.



























My first attempt at the bonnet; T Cut only.









Colour Magic been applied to rear quarter panel and roof section above doors, after T Cut.

Not used the Meguiars Show Car Glaze yet; so no photos.


----------

